
Holy Haskell Project Starter - platz
http://yannesposito.com/Scratch/en/blog/Holy-Haskell-Starter/
======
codygman
Debian stable has base 4.5 as default, so this wasn't compatible immediately
for me. I had to change the .cabal file to use base 4.5.

